# Old Disney LPs



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

http://dw56.250free.com/DisneyAlbumLinkPage.html

You can listen to several stories online ex Peter and the Wolf where they say the obe is ... the flute is.... 

Not all stories are working though


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you, I'll be spending sometime time this weekend downloading. My kids love to listen to these types of stories at night when they are falling asleep. Glad DH is coming home with a new 400GB hard drive tonight!


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know if this is in the list of websites - you might check this one out as well. 

http://storynory.com/

There is no music - just a voice (Natasha) reading the classic fairy tales


----------

